

Show HN: WhoQuest – find anyone for anything - papabearshoe
http://whoquest.com

======
papabearshoe
Hey Gang,

We're building a product that helps turn anyone’s search for people into a
giant search party. We do this by having people post questions that start with
“who” and letting others come and endorse the best people.

As endorsements are collected, we build a list of the best people to connect
with.

So far...people have used WhoQuest to find employees, freelancers,
collaborators, mentors, and experts. We actually used it to find actors for an
explainer video, and freelance bloggers.

Feel free ask us anything or play around with the site.

